# dem Applet etwas mitteilen



## dronus (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo. Ich muss mal eine totale Anfänger-Frage stellen (beschäm): Wie krieg ich NACH dem Applet-Tag mit seinen <PARAM>'s Daten in das Applet? 
Klingt so primitiv, aber ich hab nix dazu gefunden.
Z.B.: Eine neuladende Seite in einem Frame oder ein JavaScript sollte doch dem Applet etwas mitteilen können? Ich glaube ich seh den Wald vor ...


----------



## Sky (18. Feb 2005)

Ich habe es selbst noch nicht verwendet, aber ich habe mal was in Selfthtml gelesen:

Quellcode eines Java-Applets

```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.applet.Applet;

public class HelloWorld extends Applet
{
 String myString ="Das ist mein Hallo-Text";

 public void paint(Graphics g)
 {
  g.drawString(myString, 25, 20);
 }
 public void setString(String aString)
 {
  myString = aString;
  repaint();
 }
}
```

HTML-Datei mit Java-Applet und JavaScript-Zugriff

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
</head><body>
<applet code="HelloWorld" name="Hallo" width=150 height=25>
</applet>

<form name="Eingabe" action="">
<input name="Text">
<input type="button" value="Test" 
onclick="document.Hallo.setString(document.Eingabe.Text.value)">
</form>
</body></html>
```


----------



## abollm (18. Feb 2005)

dronus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo. Ich muss mal eine totale Anfänger-Frage stellen (beschäm): Wie krieg ich NACH dem Applet-Tag mit seinen <PARAM>'s Daten in das Applet?
> Klingt so primitiv, aber ich hab nix dazu gefunden.
> Z.B.: Eine neuladende Seite in einem Frame oder ein JavaScript sollte doch dem Applet etwas mitteilen können? Ich glaube ich seh den Wald vor ...



Pass aber auf, welchen Browser du verwendest, denn das _kann_ in Abhängigkeit des Browsers (IE vs. FF/Mozilla) mitunter Probleme geben.
Du kannst aber auch in deinen Applet-Code Abfragen, welcher Browser was aufruft, einbauen.


----------

